# Having a girl... Wanted a boy



## MrsClark24

All my life I have wanted 3 boys, since I was old enough to know that women have babies. I've never even considered that I was able to have a girl, so when I fell pregnant I naturally thought it was a boy. Alas, we are having a girl. Massive shock!

My husband has 2 little girls from a previous relationship, and the mother simply does not allow him to see them. No reason why (she's not given us a reason) but its hard for him because when they split up his daughters were taken from him and he hasn't seen them since. It's awful, sometimes he says he's glad they left, sometimes he's angry but mostly when he thinks about them he cries. It hurts me so much to see him so upset and there's nothing I can do.

I wanted a little boy for us because, in my mind, it wouldn't remind him of his daughters as much. I don't want my daughter to be compared to her half sisters, or for her to do something that reminds my hubby of his daughters.

I'm struggling to comes to terms with having a girl, not in disappointment way, but in a worried way. I don't want my baby girl to be compared to anyone in anyway, and I'm afraid she will be.

I also HATE e fact that all girl clothes are princess pink!!  Need to find some not so girly clothes!


----------



## Nyn

aw hun I can understand why you're worried :hugs: buuuut.. let me reassure you that you and your husband will love this little girl and you will have a wonderful time raising her :) If you are in the UK.. Next does some gorgeous non-pink clothes for girls! :)


----------



## Mummy2B21

:hugs:


----------



## haylo

MrsClark24 said:


> All my life I have wanted 3 boys, since I was old enough to know that women have babies. I've never even considered that I was able to have a girl, so when I fell pregnant I naturally thought it was a boy. Alas, we are having a girl. Massive shock!
> 
> My husband has 2 little girls from a previous relationship, and the mother simply does not allow him to see them. No reason why (she's not given us a reason) but its hard for him because when they split up his daughters were taken from him and he hasn't seen them since. It's awful, sometimes he says he's glad they left, sometimes he's angry but mostly when he thinks about them he cries. It hurts me so much to see him so upset and there's nothing I can do.
> 
> I wanted a little boy for us because, in my mind, it wouldn't remind him of his daughters as much. I don't want my daughter to be compared to her half sisters, or for her to do something that reminds my hubby of his daughters.
> 
> I'm struggling to comes to terms with having a girl, not in disappointment way, but in a worried way. I don't want my baby girl to be compared to anyone in anyway, and I'm afraid she will be.
> 
> *I also HATE e fact that all girl clothes are princess pink!!  Need to find some not so girly clothes*!

i have a girl and i hated that too!! asda does a great yellow orange and purple range, or dark pink. we also use a lot of white. she only has undervests that are light pink and everone was banned from baby pink lol


----------



## Ohmy4

I totally understand where you're coming from. My hubby and I always wanted boys...and lots of them. I was always into sports, camping, and grew up a total tomboy. When we got pregnant we assumed it was a boy. Wrong! I was stunned when the ultrasound tech said girl. It was a total let down. But it was my baby and I got over it. Leaving the office my hubby didn't say a word the entire ride home. We both came around...and let me tell you...my hubby and our daughter are soooo close. She has that man under her thumb. I always tell ppl I think every man should have a girl first. The next pregnancies we used gender swaying methods and had 3 boys after her! Now she's soo special because she's the only girl  
This time and feelings will pass. You'll love your daughter from the second she comes out. And you guys can alwways try for a boy later!


----------



## Misscalais

There are heaps of non pink princess clothes out there! My girl won't be wearing a lot of pink either cause honestly I hate pink! Lol.
I'm sure she won't be compared to his other daughters.
Enjoy your little girl when she arrives. And just remember there is always another chance for a boy


----------



## MrsClark24

Ohmy4 said:


> The next pregnancies we used gender swaying methods and had 3 boys after her! Now she's soo special because she's the only girl  !

Ooohhhh what gender swaying methods did you use? I'm curious! 

Thank you so much for your kind words everyone!


----------



## Cetarari

I wasn't sure I wanted a girl, we lost our daughter at 23 weeks in Jan and I fell naturally pregnant my first cycle back (a miracle in itself since we tried for over 5 years before IVF with our daughter). I was terrified we were having another girl (DH was certain and over the moon to have another daughter) and I caved and had a gender scan at 16 weeks. We are indeed team pink, but I'm fine with it now, I guess I've had enough time to talk myself around and every scan shows a very different girl from our Emmy, which helped a lot.

Re. the pink clothes, there are loads of non-pink options (I'm not a fan of pink really) and we've had a lot of fun choosing what we'll get her (start my shopping this weekend!).


----------



## Samiam03

I never wanted a daughter...I experienced a horrible mother/daughter relationship growing up...my mother was always competing with me, putting me down, ect. I grew up to believe mother/daughter relationships were toxic and all about seeing who can get the most attention from the father...I was absolutely traumatized. 

When the ultrasound tech said girl...I felt sick to my stomach right away. I held it in through the session but when I got home I cried. I went to my 20 week us hoping the other tech was wrong...nope. Through my whole pregnancy I was disgusted and felt angry and like I was in a fog. I even went as far as considering adoption.

Fast forward a few months...I love my daughter and can't believe there was ever a time I didn't want her. Her and I are already so close and I would never ever do to her what my mom did to me. We are going to be best friends one day...I know it.


----------

